

Facebook presses for more pay for janitors, cooks - potench
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/facebook-presses-for-more-pay-for-janitors-cooks-2015-05-13-01032042

======
potench
More details at [http://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-presses-for-more-pay-
fo...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-presses-for-more-pay-for-janitors-
cooks-1431489602) but WSJ is login gated.

